# More breadmaking questions



## elitecodex (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey everyone... I attempted another recipe with making a loaf of bread tonight.  I think I knew where I messed up but it brought on a few more questions that I can't find answers for.

What happens if you don't put enough salt in the dough before the first rise?  Can it cause the dough to double in size within 25-30 min?  How does a rise this fast affect the taste/texture of the bread?   Should someone compensate by changing technique to take this into account?

I usually check my whether or not to continue kneading by stretching out the dough and seeing how much light I can see through it.  

After the first rise, comes the "punchdown".  Are you suppose to shape the dough after the punchdown?  Or let it rest after the punchdown and then shape, rest and cook?  Does it matter or not if its rests between the punchdown/shaping/cooking?

Sorry for all the questions... But this is a great resource   Thanks to everyone for all their help (past, present and future!)


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 21, 2008)

ECX---most certainly the exclusion of salt will definitely make you dough go crazy like one of those Lucy Ricardo episodes.......it does inhibit the overreacation..........also concerning your other questions.......depending on what you are making I let my dough rise once........punch it down.........form the loaves whethere free-form or in pans and then let rise for approx. another 30-40 min. in a warm place and then back into the oven.........be sure to oil or grease your doughs so they don't dry out........well, that's at least why I do.............they are done from kneading if you can poke the dough with you finger and it bounces back......that's from the gluten that's formed (like framework) and will keep all the CO2 inside to let it rise..........when it's ready to bake press fingertips again the dough should leave an impression when it's ready to be popped into the oven.........you don't have to time anything if you do these two things.........usually an hour to two for the first rising and 30-40 minutes on the second depending on where you have it..........


----------

